# Please help... 3 1/2 mo old suddenly crying all the time. Baby tylenol safe?



## VTnurse (Feb 17, 2008)

My 3 1/2 month old has been VERY fussy for the last two days. Today he is crying and we can't seem to console him. He appears to be in pain. He does NOT have a fever at all. I have noticed that he has been drooling a TON. Could he be teething already? What else could this be?? I don't want to start medicine this young, but I'm tempted to go get some baby Tylenol. Is this safe? What else can I try? Should I call the doc or try and let it pass? I always get scared b/c my baby is not vax'd. What do you think?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Anything else about his behavior that might help people suggest things to try?
e.g. arcing=>gas

If it's teething: Will he gnaw on something cold? Like a peeled carrot as shown in the "do you offer the toe first?" thread.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds like my DD when she cut her teeth - will he let you take a peek at his mouth to see if some are coming in? If they are, you will see less pink spots where the teeth are coming in and the ridge that babies have on their gums before they get teeth will be gone and it will be fat and flatter. DD also had her hands in her mouth at every opportunity and drooled like none other (I finally understood what those cute bibs that come with baby outfits are for!). She cut both teeth before she turned 3 months, so it is definitely possible. With DD there were 2 nights that we gave her 1/8 tsp (if that) of Children's Tylenol (it's not as concentrated) and each night was the night before the tooth cut. Fortunately, it seems like teething younger means that you don't have to go through teething as long because the gums aren't as tough. We also used Baby Orajel a few times when she couldn't sleep, but be prepared for some funny faces. It was pretty funny! DD is not vax'd either, fwiw.


----------



## VTnurse (Feb 17, 2008)

I think he might be teething then. I don't know for sure, but he is drooling up a storm! He is also chewing on his hands (when he can coordinate well enough to get them in his mouth). He is always wanting to suck on anything. He's super fussy... and even crying uncontrollably at times.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

It sounds like teething, but don't be surprised if it takes weeks or even months for the teeth to appear.


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Gripewater

worked great for dd whenshe cried like that

its herbal in liquid form

she always went to sleep right away


----------



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

Mine was the exact same way. Her two bottom-center teeth came in at 3.5 months. I didn't give tylenol, just lots of cold things to gnaw on and extra nursing sessions. For mine, luckily, it only lasted about a week or so, then she was back to her old cheerful self.


----------



## Aries1985 (Feb 29, 2008)

Uh oh, my dd is just 3 months and chewing her hands and anything else she can get in her mouth and drooling non-stop. I'm sooo not ready for teething!


----------



## JenAsayKwa (Nov 9, 2007)

My son is just short of 4 months and he's teething. Tons of drool, eating his hands, my fingers, my shoulder, etc, spontaneous bouts of crying in pain. It just seems so cruel that one so young should have to go through that.

We've been using Hyland's teething tablets, and they seem to work pretty well. We do resort to Tylenol when things get especially bad, but we try to limit its use to a couple of times a week.

I tried making breast milk "popsicles" by freezing breast milk in an ice cube tray, then putting a cube in one of those mesh feeder bags, but he didn't go for it. Maybe when he's older and more used to having solid food-type things in his mouth.

Good luck. Starting this young I suspect it's going to be a long road.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

amber teething necklace has worked wonders for us.


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

does he calm down with baths?

my dd went thru a fussy faze around that time & just climbing in the bath with her & letting her splash & float would always calm her down.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Sounds like teething to me. My LO started at 3 months and had the same symptoms. First, press on his tummy gently. If it's hard, it could be gas, though my bet is on teething.

Life was hell until I went to Wal-Mart (the only store here that carries it) and picked up some Hyland's Teething tablets. MAGIC! About half an hour later, she was a completely different baby!







:

I've heard Tylenol is no good and you want something you can give all the time since teething will last for months and you can't give Tylenol every day for months. (Just FYI, everyone tells me that infant Motrin is way better and safer than Tylenol.)

To prepare the teething tablets, I put two in a syringe and put the plunger in, then suck up a little bit of water, shake it to dissolve the tablets, and squirt it slowly into my baby's mouth. They make a gel you can apply directly to the gums that works faster but does not last as long.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just because it's been mentioned a few times -

DD's teething took about 1 week of fussiness for each tooth and maybe 1-2 nights of not sleeping/really fussy. DD did start getting drooly at 6 weeks and popped both teeth through by 12 weeks, but she was not unhappy at all (well she was colicky but that was due to food intolerances, not teething). It doesn't have to take months!


----------

